#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Εξαέρωση καλοριφέρ

## Evan

Συνάδελφοι, έχω το εξής πρόβλημα σπίτι μου:
τα καλοριφέρ μου χρειάζονται καθημερινή εξαέρωση για να δουλεύουν κανονικά τι μπορεί να παίζει; μένω σε πολυκατοικία στον 7 όροφο και η θέρμανση είναι με μπόιλερ κλπ

----------


## Evan

αυτόνομη είναι

----------


## majakoulas

1) Άμα είσαι στις πρώτες λειτουργίες μπορεί να παίζει ότι μαζεύεις τον αέρα των άλλων, και επειδή είναι αυτόνομη εσύ τελικά παίρνεις αέρα από όταν ανοίγει ο καθένας. Αυτό όμως μετά από κάποιες λειτουργίες θα εξαλειφθεί. Πόσες μέρες το λειτουργήτε?
2) Να έχει χαλάσει κάτι και να παίρνει αέρα. Τηλέφωνο στον συντηρητή

----------


## Evan

ε κοίτα φέτος καμιά βδομάδα
πέρσι είχαμε το ίδιο πρόβλημα και  ο συντηρητής αύξησε την πίεση και δούλεψε μπορεί να συμβαίνει το ίδιο αλλά κάθε χρόνο.... να δούμε τι θα μας πει 

ευχαριστώ

----------


## aginor

Για την διατήρηση της πίεσης λογικά η εγκατάσταση έχει έναν μηχανισμό με μια "φούσκα" αέρα. πολύ πιθανό ειδικά αν θέλετε και υψηλή πίεση, αυτή η φούσκα να χάνει σιγά-σιγά.

----------


## Evan

λες να θέλει αλλαγή ή απλά ρύθμιση;

----------


## Xάρης

Μπορεί να μην υπάρχει πολύ νερό στο δίκτυο;
Υπάρχει συνεχής σύνδεση με το δίκτυο ύδρευσης και ρύθμιση από ένα πιεσοστάτη με μανόμετρο (κάπως έτσι δεν λέγεται); Αν αυτός έχει χαλάσει;
Αν τα εξαεριστικά δεν είναι σωστά τοποθετημένα ή/και έχουν χαλάσει;

----------


## Evan

και για να ρθει ο εγκαταστάτης πρέπει να τον παρακαλέσεις, που φτάσαμε ρε...

----------


## vag1234

Πιθανόν να πρέπει να συμπληρωθεί νερό στο δίκτυο θέρμανσης. Ίσως να μην υπάρχει βαλβίδα με πιεζοστάτη στο σημείο τροφοδότησης του δικτύου θέρμανσης με νερό και να πρέπει να ανοίξεις χειροκίνητα κάποια βάνα. Αλλά αν δεν είστε σίγουροι καλέστε κάποιον που γνωρίζει το αντικείμενο και την εγκατάσταση. Διότι τις περισσότερες φορές αν δεν διερευνήσεις κάτι live δεν βγάζεις άκρη από το τηλ ή το forum.

----------


## Evan

αυτό έγινε και πρόσθεσε νερό στο καζάνι

----------


## Efpalinos

Είναι δυνατόν να μην υπάρχει συνεχόμενη πλήρωση νερού με πιεζοστάτη!?! Αφού λες πως είσαι 7ο όροφο, πολύ πιθανόν να μη γίνεται σωστή πλήρωση νερού λόγω ανεπαρκούς πίεσης. Μπορεί το μανόμετρο να γράφει 2 ατμόσφαιρες (δεν θυμάμαι το όριο είναι 2.5 ?) αλλά λόγω κακής σωλήνωσης να μην επαρκεί. Οπότε πολύ πιθανόν να χρειάζεται μικρή αύξηση της πίεσης. Συχνά οι πιεζοστάτες/ μανόμετρα χαλάνε λόγω αλάτων και δεν δείχνουν σωστές μετρήσεις. Οπότε ελέγχεις επιπλέον και τις ασφάλειες πίεσης δικτύου/ λέβητα και δες αν έιναι στα ενδεδειγμένα bar.

----------


## Evan

και αυτό σωστό γιατί αύξησε και την πίεση

----------


## vag1234

Όλα σωστά. Μερικοί υδραυλικοί δεν βαζουν πιεζοστάτη, απλώς πετάνε ένα απλό μανόμετρο και μία απλή βάνα την οποία αναγκάζεσαι να την ανοίγεις κάθε λίγο για να συμπληρώνει νερό το δίκτυο. Λάθος, αλλά τι να τους κάνεις τους υδραυλικούς ? Να τους σκοτώσεις ? !!!! Όταν τους λες ποιο είναι το σωστό σε βρίζουν, ειδίκα αν είναι της παλιάς σχολής !!!

----------


## kdami

Το δίκτυο της θέρμανσης είναι ένα κλειστό κύκλωμα. Οπότε με το που θα γεμίσει την 1η φορά νερό δεν θα πρέπει να χρειαστεί να συμπληρωθεί με νερό εκτός αν για κάποιο λόγο αφαιρεθεί νερό από το κύκλωμα π.χ. με εξαέρωση από τα σώματα. Ο αυτόματος πλήρωσης που πρέπει απαραίτητα να υπάρχει στο λεβητοστάσιο συμπληρώνει με νερά όποτε παρατηρηθεί πτώση πίεσης στο κύκλωμα. Το επικίνδυνο που μπορεί να συμβαίνει είναι να υπάρχει διαρροή στο κύκλωμα του δικτύου θέρμανσης και ο αυτόματος πλήρωσης λόγω αλάτων να μην μπορεί να συμπληρώσει το δίκτυο με νερό. Γενικά οι αυτόματοι πλήρωσης δεν είναι και εξαρτήματα που μπορείς να τα εμπιστευθείς απόλυτα, μπλοκάρουν συχνά από άλατα.
Στην ουσία.
1ον Με κρύα την εγκατάσταση συμπληρώνεται με νερά όλο το δίκτυο και γίνεται εξαέρωση σε όλα τα σώματα από τον πρώτο ως τον τελευταίο όροφο και ρυθμίζεται η πίεση του δικτύου ώστε να καλύπτει και τον τελευταίο όροφο.
2ον Δίνουμε οδηγίες ώστε να μην κάνει κανείς εξαέρωση πλέον στα σώματα του.
Θα πρέπει με αυτόν τον τρόπο να μη χρειαστεί ποτέ ξανά εξαέρωση και τα σώματα να λειτουργούν σωστά όσο βέβαια δεν γίνει κάποια παρέμβαση στο δίκτυο.
Αν συνεχίζει να εμφανίζεται το πρόβλημα σημαίνει ότι κάπου υπάρχει διαρροή και πρέπει να επισκευασθεί. Δεν είναι τεχνικά σωστή λύση να συμπληρώνουμε συνέχεια νερά είτε χειροκίνητα είτε μέσω του αυτόματου πλήρωσης.

----------

Samdreamth, vag1234

----------


## vag1234

Συμφωνώ με τον προλαλήσαντα συνάδελφο kdami. 

Αλλά θα ήθελα να θέσω τον εξής προβληματισμό μου ή σχόλιο αν θέλετε! 

Συνήθως στο δίκτυο θέρμανσης υπάρχουν και αυτόματα εξαεριστικά. 
Το νερό θερμαίνεται και κάποια ποσότητα από αυτή εξατμίζεται σε βάθος χρόνου. 
Οπότε η διαφυγή του ατμού θα πρέπει να γίνεται από τα αυτόματα εξαεριστικά. (όσος πιθανόν δεν υγροποιείται κατα την επιστροφή)
Οπότε θα λείψει μετά από ένα εύλογο διάστημα λειτουργίας της εγκατάστασης (π.χ 6 -7 μήνες) κάποια ποσότητα νερού. 
Δηλαδή αν η απαιτούμενη πίεση του δικτύου θα έπρεπε να είναι 2,5 bar και μετά από 6-7 μήνες είναι 2 bar. 
Οπότε στην αρχή της επόμενης σεζόν, πιθανότατα θα υπάρξουν κάποία προβλήματα κατα την έναρξη λειτουργίας του δικτύου.

Αναμένω τις Παρατηρήσεις σας!

----------


## mie_eng

Συνάδελφοι,
μια 7όροφη πολυκατοικία (+1 όροφος το υπόγειο=8) απαιτεί 3,2bar πίεση λειτουργίας ώστε το ζεστό νερό να φθάνει με άνεση στον 7ο όροφο.

Η πιθανότερη αιτία στο πρόβλημα σου είναι το φαινόμενο της σπηλαίωσης, που προκαλείται από τον συνδιασμό μεγάλου κυκλοφορητή και υψηλής θερμοκρασίας προσαγωγής. Η σπηλαιωση ατμοποίει το νερό και σε συνδιασμό με την πτώση πίεσης που προκαλείται στην έξοδο του κυκλοφορητή, μετατρέπει διαρκώς το νερό σε ατμό και στη συνέχεια (όταν κρυώσει η εγκατάσταση σε αέρα εντός του δικτύου θέρμανσης) και καθώς είσαι τελευταίος παραλαμβάνεις τη μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα αέρα εσύ.

Προτάσεις για άμεση λύση ή μείωση του προβλήματος σου:
α) χαμηλώνεις τη θερμοκρασία προσαγωγής του λέβητα πχ. απο 85 σε 75 βαθμούς
β) θέτεις τον κυκλοφορητή σου στη μικρότερη δυνατή ταχύτητα, συνήθως οι non inverter έχουν διακόπτη 3 ταχυτήτων.

Για να μην φανώ μπακάλης, θα αναφέρω οτι υπάρχουν πολλές παράμετροι που επιρρεάζουν την σωστή λειτουργία των συστημάτων θέρμανσης (όπως επιλογή κατάλληλου δοχείο διαστολής, κατάλληλη ρύθμιση του αυτόματου πλήρωσης, κατάλληλη διαστασιολόγηση του λέβητα, κατάλληλη διατομή των σωληνώσεων κεντρικής στήλης, κλίση και θέση των οριζόντιων οδεύσεων και των σωμάτων και πολλές άλλες).

Παρόλα αυτά εμπειρικά πιστεύω οτι το προβλημά σου θα περιορισθεί αν κάνεις τις παραπάνω κινήσεις.  

Φιλικά 
mie_eng

----------

